
Tell HN: Firefox got slower after new update? - tuyguntn
I have updated to Firefox 57, I don&#x27;t know what is working behind the scenes, but it got a lot slower in my ubuntu machine. Before there were some incremental page loading while downloading other assets, but now, some of the sites are loading slower than before.<p>some of them are:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.steampowered.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;<p>maybe my configs are not correct or I should switch off something, but Firefox got worse
======
acgIssues
I've experienced improvements on AntergOS with Firefox 57, also tried those
pages.

